# lights for fry



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

I have been reading about raising guppy fry and its been stated many times that they need a certain duration of light exposure to develop proper bone structure (they develop hunchbacks if not) and i was wondering if there is a similar requirement for piranha?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

From my experince, i would say a light is not nessesary.

That's interesting about the guppys


----------

